# [Indian NR] Abhijeet Ghdgaonkar 4x4 Blindfolded 3:18.59



## abunickabhi (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Berd (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice, sub 3 soon?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice, sub 3 soon?



Hope so.....execution can get faster


----------



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice yo!


----------

